# Cooper is settling in so nicely



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Cooper is settling in so nicely .. I love how Cooper cuddled up with my daughter Amanda on the blanket - Cooper and Amanda bonded immediately

I quickly grabbed my camera/phone to snap the picture of Cassidy and Cooper by the pool (normally I do not have Cooper in his belly band outside but I had to grab this shot)

I also had to share some picture of Cassidy and my Grandson Colton on our boat


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awesome pictures! :wub2: Everyone looks so happy and adorable, love it!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

He look so happy!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Those pictures are wonderful. Sounds like he is fitting in perfectly. 
I absolutely adore the tongue picture....too cute!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Cuteness overload, between the puppy, :Cute Malt:
dogs & little boy!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

These are GREAT photos!! You captured some really good shots Linda!!:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such cute pictures. Thank you for sharing---what a good way to start my day here in TX. where Harvey has made landfall.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are cute! love the tongues haha.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such great photos and I love how everyone is getting along so well. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy your new baby is adjusting----the love of a family will grow even more w/a deep, deep bond.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Cooper is adorable!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

LexiMom said:


> Cooper is settling in so nicely .. I love how Cooper cuddled up with my daughter Amanda on the blanket - Cooper and Amanda bonded immediately
> 
> I quickly grabbed my camera/phone to snap the picture of Cassidy and Cooper by the pool (normally I do not have Cooper in his belly band outside but I had to grab this shot)
> 
> I also had to share some picture of Cassidy and my Grandson Colton on our boat


Oh my gosh, I just want to scoop him up and kiss him! They are both adorable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

absolutely adorable!!


----------

